# Highlights - Thick or Thin



## Sofia (Sep 7, 2005)

Thick or thin, what's in now? Tomorrow I'm getting my hair done, finally, and just wanted to know what you ladies think is in now. More thin or chunky sections?

If you find any nice pics, please share.


----------



## Sophia (Sep 7, 2005)

Sofia months ago I done many many thin blonde highlights to my hair,and the result was to become a totally blonde!




My hair are natural brown not too dark and because my hair are wavy the highlights were obvious only when I straighten them!So I realized that at wavy hair like mine the highlights should be thick and only a few,but if you have straight hair you should do thin and many highlights!!

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Thick or thin, what's in now? Tomorrow I'm getting my hair done, finally, and just wanted to know what you ladies think is in now. More thin or chunky sections?
If you find any nice pics, please share.


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 7, 2005)

I remember reading somewhere that thin, subtle highlights are in now although I do like the chunky, skunk kind LOL.


----------



## wafflebox (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't know what's in now but I like the majoirty of it chunky with thin ones in between or underneath. Those look nice


----------



## Liz (Sep 8, 2005)

i definitely prefer the thin ones.

but it's up to what you like.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 8, 2005)

I usually get the thin ones, they are more elegant I think



Oh, and they give that kinda natural shine to the hair too.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 8, 2005)

Thin ones... for me it looks more natural.


----------



## sportygirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Thin ones... for me it looks more natural. depends on the look you're going for...some people use highlights simply to lighten their hair while others (like me!) go for the more dramatic effect and want to have those chunky highlights that really stand out. Both look nice though, just depends on what you want the end result to be.


----------



## horse_luver (Sep 9, 2005)

Thin for me. They look much more natural.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2005)

What did you decide on?


----------



## jessica9 (Sep 9, 2005)

thin is definately in (no pun intended!) it's more natural looking and makes the biggest change over all in your hair. earlier this summer i got thin blonde highlights and some medium browns in my hair, and they still look good. the thick ones are more maintainence, and a natural hair look is very in for fall.


----------



## anne7 (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jessica9* thin is definately in (no pun intended!) it's more natural looking and makes the biggest change over all in your hair. earlier this summer i got thin blonde highlights and some medium browns in my hair, and they still look good. the thick ones are more maintainence, and a natural hair look is very in for fall. I like the thin ones better, too. I think the thick ones look too stripey, and one of my friends got them and she got visible roots a lot faster with the chunky kind. Personally, I think the thick ones aren't very nice-looking, and are major upkeep...she just went all dark again not long after she got them, and I think it looks much nicer. JMO


----------



## Sofia (Sep 9, 2005)

I went for the middle, not too thin or thick. Too thin gives me the all over blonde effect so I opted for the middle.

I added some pics, don't really do it justice.


----------



## Cirean (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks really good Sofia!


----------



## Sophia (Sep 9, 2005)

Beautiful highlights Sofia!:icon_love That the result I wanted to my hair when I done mine but they were very thin and I became blonde!!

Originally Posted by *Sofia* I went for the middle, not too thin or thick. Too thin gives me the all over blonde effect so I opted for the middle. 
I added some pics, don't really do it justice.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks good girlie!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks great Sofia!!! Perfect thickness!


----------

